# What type of rims do you have on your 3er?



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Damn 10 option limit 

predicts M68 dominance


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

Depends on the season.  

Winter: Style 44
Spring/Summer/Autumn: M68

:bigpimp:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

43s! :bigpimp:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

ACS Type 3 Multi-piece 19x8.5 235/35ZR19 Toyo Proxes T1-S


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

44's Summer
43's Winter


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

43's!!!! :thumbup: 

But i really want 44's


----------



## KWiK (Feb 18, 2002)

32's :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

Style 24s on one and style 30s on the other.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

73s. Came standard with PP. Didn't opt for SP since I didn't want to lay anything out of pocket that couldn't be rolled into my lease. (ie. snow tires)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

other BMW


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)




----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

Summer: 96s
Winter: 44s


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Alpina Softline
Type44 spare.

Anyone with a donut spare or even a 16" or better (to clear the 330 brakes I want) steel wanna do a partial trade for the fullsize 44? :dunno:


----------



## italia550i (Mar 25, 2002)

18x8,9 BBS RG-R and M68s for the track.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Achtundsechzig M!


----------



## exBMWannabe (Dec 31, 2001)

Other aftermarket. Love my BBS RK's. Italia's would be my second favs. Nice car too.

Bob


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

BBS RKs for street, M68s for track. See my sig.


----------



## Dincic (Jul 27, 2002)

M72's Summer








Schnitzer Type III 17's Winter


----------



## darchen (Aug 13, 2002)

98s


----------



## ZIGGURAT89 (Oct 7, 2002)

summer: 44
winter: black steel rims


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

HW said:


> *no one has the v-spokes :dunno: *


The V spokes are the M72's....


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

not those ones, these ones

style 54 v-spokes


----------



## Sjumper (Jan 16, 2002)

M68 for summer
Type 73 for winter


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

M68s for Summer :thumbup:
OEM Steels for Winter w/ ugly OEM center caps. :tsk: 
(hey, they do the job) :dunno:


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

44s on Mine.


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

alot of gt1's huh
18 ssr

honduh for bad weather:eeps:


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> [/B]


I love how clean M72s sit especially with Topaz :thumbup:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

beauport said:


> *and these went on yesterday for winter;'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have those on my other car. :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

M68's - summer
79's - winter


----------



## 328bimma (Apr 9, 2002)

BBS RC! i love them...

Jerry


----------



## fuselier (Dec 23, 2001)

I assume they're "other". SOmeone click on my sign pic and tell me. They were 2000 323i base wheels, no packages.

If they were only an inch or two wider, I'd love them completely. On their own merits (without tires), I think they are the best looking wheels that BMW has ever bolted onto the E46.

The fat rubber is kinda uncool, though, once you mount them on the car. Oh well.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

M68's with S-03's for summer
SportEdition Teknos with LM-22's for winter (yes, they look a little funky)


----------



## 330dSport (Dec 13, 2002)

MV's on my Topaz 330d,beatiful wheels,if a little fragile for U.K roads.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

Where can I find wheel types with pictures? TIA


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> *Where can I find wheel types with pictures? TIA *


Go to your nearest dealer and ask for the wheel book.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

berford said:


> *Go to your nearest dealer and ask for the wheel book. *


No website?


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> *No website? *


Sure, but the visual effect isn't as good as the book.

Lookee here:

http://www.pacificbmw.com/catalog/wheels/default.asp

or

http://www.bmwwheels.com/

or

http://www.bavarianautosport.com/shop.asp

Happy shopping. You may want to look at the showplace boards here and/or at e46fanatics for some ideas.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

berford said:


> *Sure, but the visual effect isn't as good as the book.
> 
> Lookee here:
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## asura0s9 (Mar 24, 2002)

*Orient330iNYC.... show me some pics =)*

Orient330iNYC or anyone.... got pictures of ur car with S.E. Teknos ?


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

16x7 Mille Miglia MM-112

Not my choice, bought the car with 'em. I would've definately gone with something more distinctive... I _did_ pimpify the calipers myself, though. :bigpimp:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *16x7 Mille Miglia MM-112
> 
> Not my choice, bought the car with 'em. I would've definately gone with something more distinctive...:dunno: *


nice gold rotors :bigpimp:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *nice gold rotors :bigpimp:
> 
> *


:thumbup: They add a nice effect to the pic IMO.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Any new additions to add since this was last posted . . .


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

HW said:


> not those ones, these ones
> 
> style 54 v-spokes


I have these in the 16" size on my 323 SP. I have never really liked them and they are a bear to clean, but I haven't really had the money to shell out for something I like better.


----------



## wrwicky (Jan 17, 2003)

135M! - Stock for the Performance Package.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> other BMW


So what style number are those CSL wheels you're getting, Bono boy?


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

Style 71s, but I'm interested in some 44s for winter tires also.


----------



## Maverick (Jun 25, 2003)

96s but I want 135s

Check out the range:

http://www.kalach.easynet.be/bmw_wheels.htm


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Double spoke 79. All season.


----------



## steve (Jan 7, 2002)

Type 78 for summer,
Type 46 for winter


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Bottlecaps for now . . . .


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Wow old thread, I just ran through the posts and this would have to be updated 

96's here :thumbup:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> Wow old thread, I just ran through the posts and this would have to be updated
> 
> 96's here :thumbup:


Really? I thought you were a 44 man.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

I think most of you guys know what rims I got...  Loving them!










--Andrew


----------

